#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > FILMPJES >  >  niet echt portable maar dat mag de pret niet drukken...

## showband

hij is leuk.

----------


## 4AC

Dat zijn een hoop kerstballen.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## tarpan

Van wege die "kinetic", en doordat ik de draadjes in het begin niet zag, dacht ik even dat het één of ander systeem met magnetische velden was.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

